# Beware of Best Liquor threads!



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Be carefull with these best rum or best tequlia threads.... or any of these silly liquor threads, this advice comes for someone that consideres himself a moderate drinker.

These recent threads have led me to pick up the following over the last few weeks.

RUMS
Appeltons V/X
Appeltons Gold
Cruzan Black Diamon
Cruzan 2yr old light
Pyrat Rum
Salior Jerry rum.... working on my second bottle the first 1.75 is gone.
Brugal Rum

TEQULIA
Milagro Reposado
Cabo Wabo Blanco
Patron Silver
Don Julio Anejo

then just because I was at the store I had to pick a few extras

Kahluha
Baileys
Gray Goose
Svedka
Sterling Vinters Pinot Noir
Smoking Loon Merlot
Ecco Domanie Pinot Grigo

Note to self need more shelf space for bar, actaully thats what I'm trying to do, put together a little bar at the house hopefully have a nice enough selection that I can offer a guest a nice drink, or myself 

I've got the rum, tequlia, vodka, thing covered, even a few liquores to drink with coffee, I guess adding a bourbon, gin, and maybe a scotch would round things out, I just dont drink these so I'm less excited about running out to buy a bottle. Any suggestions on some interesting things one should have in a home bar... wait suggestions got me in this spot.....


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Good choice with the Appleton!! I got hooked on the stuff 4 years ago today actually, when I arrived in Jamacia for my Honeymoon, since then everything has bee Irie!!:w


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I'll give ya just one more lil nudge in case ya spot a liqour store and don't think ya need anything else.

Your rum list is missing Flor de Cana(any variety) and Bacardi Anejo.

Yeah, yeah.... Bacardi you say? Really, this isn't the run of the mill Bacardi here.:dr



Nice pick ups! 


Lush!


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Well, I'll give ya just one more lil nudge in case ya spot a liqour store and don't think ya need anything else.
> 
> Your rum list is missing Flor de Cana(any variety) and Bacardi Anejo.
> 
> ...


I'll keep the Flor da Cana in mind, thanks, your the second person that has suggested that, I think the 4 year dry light is what was suggested.

The Rums and Tequlias have been getting most of my attention.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Sailor Jerry rocks :tu


----------



## Dailong (Jul 6, 2008)

Dgar said:


> Salior Jerry rum.... working on my second bottle the first 1.75 is gone.


Haha. Why is that rum always gone? I think for my next tattoo, I am going to get "Property of Sailor Jerry" written over where ever my liver is.

Pham


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Great list, where's the Bourbon? Pick up some Evan Williams 10 year Single Barrel, im telling for the price, it cant be beat.


----------



## InBetweenTheLines (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey where's the single malt scotch? Where's the gin? Where's the dark ale? I guess you need to have a "stock the bar" party!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Where is the Zaya on the rum list? Supposedly they are making a new variety that will be very close to the current one.

That stuff is :dr


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

I feel for you. Since deciding to live the good life, my liquor collection has gone from a bottle of Bailey's to fifteen bottles of assorted things. I just had to buy a cabinet to put it all in. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

The part I hate is I stock liquors for certain people but when they come over they never drink what they are supposed to drink so I have bottles of crap just taking up space. 

But beware... I have a cabinet that is probably 32 inches wide and 20 inches deep and all 4 shelves are completely full. I have no idea how many thousands of dollars that cabinet represents.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

InBetweenTheLines said:


> Hey where's the single malt scotch? Where's the gin? Where's the dark ale? I guess you need to have a "stock the bar" party!


 :tpd: No bourbon? You are in TN...that is just un-American!


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

lightning9191 said:


> :tpd: No bourbon? You are in TN...that is just un-American!


It does seem like keeping a little Jack Daniels around would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Good choice with the Appleton!! I got hooked on the stuff 4 years ago today actually, when I arrived in Jamacia for my Honeymoon, since then everything has bee Irie!!:w


Well, yeah..................

but he missed the best one of the maker: Appleton's 21 year Rum. Sipping rum, smooth as a really fine bourbon (and about as dark). I've read they now have a 30 year ages rum, haven't seen it yet, but WILL buy it when I do!

I've been told to pick up a bottle of Westerhall Rum (from Granada), but haven't run across that brand in Bama (not surprising, our ABC board is AR about anything out of the ordinary)


----------

